# MSI GTX 760 TwinFrozr Gaming 2 GB



## W1zzard (Jun 25, 2013)

MSI's GTX 760 TwinFrozr GAMING comes with the same powerful cooler as their GTX 770. This means that the card is extremely quiet in both idle and load, yet doesn't run hot at all. The card is also overclocked out of the box.

*Show full review*


----------



## Jack1n (Jun 25, 2013)

Seems like the best 760 out there,SLI review on the way i hope?


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 25, 2013)

Great Reviews W1zz! I do believe this is the best 760, that you tested great performance and great cooling! I may buy this bad boy!


----------



## suraswami (Jun 25, 2013)

GTX 760 is impressive, in some games comes close to 680 or 7970 and is far cheaper and lower power consumption.

hmm may be this should be my next card!


----------



## theJesus (Jun 26, 2013)

Excellent review W1z!  I'm very tempted to buy a couple of these and go SLI.  Legit Reviews did some SLI benches with it here and it seems to scale really well and consistently perform on par with or better than a GTX Titan as long as you aren't using 3 monitors.

Now, if only I had more time to play all the latest games so I could actually justify buying even just one of them 

edit:  What really sells it for me though is the low noise/temps.


----------



## neeleyman (Mar 8, 2014)

Thanks for the excellent review! I found it via Google and there was so much amazing detail and I like the variety of benchmarks you use. I especially like the power consumption, noise levels, and temperatures sections - those 3 are ultimately what helped me choose this MSI card versus another. 

Great review and great site. You've got a new reader.


----------



## EGVO (May 26, 2014)

I love this video card, I got together with motherboard MSI Z87-GD65 Gaming, is excellent. I tried games like Metro Last Light at 1080p on a 24" monitor and goes well. Installing the MSI Gaming App and overclock option in there a gain 10-13 FPS, I using it with a processor core i7 4770k@3.5Ghz, going well. highly recommended by The price and performance.


----------



## helixanus (Jun 9, 2014)

Made an account here to post my thanks.

This in depth review as well as the comments above has convinced me to to shell out an extra £60 to get this card instead of a 750TI. 

Thanks very much!


----------



## EGVO (Jun 9, 2014)

helixanus said:


> Made an account here to post my thanks.
> 
> This in depth review as well as the comments above has convinced me to to shell out an extra £60 to get this card instead of a 750TI.
> 
> Thanks very much!



please use geforce experience.


----------



## Helevore (Jul 27, 2014)

Really good guide.
Personally, the top factor for choosing between GTX 760 cards is the fan noise. And as I can see, this cards is excellent.
However, at stoes all I can see is the OC version of it.

1. Does/Can the OC version have more fan noise?
2. Overclocked versions only have higher gpu and memory clock or more?


----------



## theJesus (Jul 27, 2014)

Helevore said:


> Really good guide.
> Personally, the top factor for choosing between GTX 760 cards is the fan noise. And as I can see, this cards is excellent.
> However, at stoes all I can see is the OC version of it.
> 
> ...


I bought one recently (4GB OC version) and I can't hear it at all.


----------

